# Men's shampoo for thinning hair. Good scalp bennies, cheap? Anything work?



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Need to order shampoo. Have thinning hair up top. Though I don't think ANY shampoo has ever been proven to do anything for thinning hair but drain your wallet, I still try to use the something that is supposed to have a list of the 'supposed' ingredients to minimize hair loss. 

Currently using Wick&strom. Has a good list of stuff (that no one will ever verify and they know that), but it seems to take too much product to wash my hair and I don't think it really gets that clean. It is relatively cheap, but.....

All you gotta do is look for "shampoo for thinning hair" and they ALL do that.....lol I really wish we could limit the level of bull**** so I could figure out if pert plus is as good as anything. 

I have some mild scalp issues. flakes (winter), etc. Have used Nioxin. Feels nice. Price is high and I doubt it is worth it. Again, just no science to back up a damn thing!

Some say you need the circulation so a stimulating shampoo is needed. Others say that causes irritation, which causes hair loss..... Others promote products that I guess block DHT, others say DHT doesn't even cause hairloss. 

I just want ALL my friggin hair! I am not bald, but its starting to show and I am not enthused about it.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Finisteride is your friend. Yeah, sexual side effects . Used it for almost a decade. Nothing much. Not when you're 59...

Shampoo wise I use Andalou Naturals. Have for many years.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Embrace the change. Or wear a hat.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Personally I LOVE bald. I'd go with shave it.


----------



## cheapie (Aug 6, 2018)

NobodySpecial said:


> Personally I LOVE bald. I'd go with shave it.


^This. Just shave your head - it's a great look, and, speaking as a woman, I would prefer a guy who shaved his head than one doing a comb over. Honestly, it's not a big deal for a guy to not have hair.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Rogaine. Or look for products that contain minoxidil.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Of all my friends who are bald, balding, thinning hair; I've been told nothing seems to really help.

And each have the opinion sh!t happens, none do a comb over, they embrace the process as just one of those things, don't dwell on what they can't change. 

I'm not saying there's nothing that will help, others know better, just saying men I know wear it proudly and without concern. 

Most keep hair short, or shaved.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

I was 64, went on finasteride for enlarged prostate. Sexual response went to 0. Didn't do very much to help me pee, either.

In fairness to the drug, my sexual capabilities are on the downward trend without finasteride. This is probably the reason @john117 didn't have an effect, he's a few years younger and his other health is probably better than mine.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Becoming single at 59 adjusts priorities . All finisteride does really is slow the thinning process, which is good if you started early...

The main side effect was a bit of weight gain early on and mild loss of energy. Cycling took care of the first and energy is now back - not bad for my age.


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

Just cut it short and even or shave it, I tried to pretend I was not balding for 12 years, I look back on pics and I looked awful, my girlfriend laughs at my old pics and how ridiculous i looked and I have seen people with far worse than mine walking around oblivious.

Most men with thinning hair look way better and younger if they just cut it short. 

Shampoos do not work for thinning, but it is important to keep scalp healthy and looking good


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

I felt like a pic was easier than explaining. I have obvious thinning in the typical area but i'm not bald! I won't be shaving it. I do keep it pretty short. I have tried Rogaine and had some facial swelling from that and it was not worth it to me. I was just looking to see if any men have stumbled into something that might show promise. While there might not be much today, there might be down the road. 

I am primarily looking for something that will help my sensitive scalp and maybe help give my hair a thicker appearance. I mean women do it every day.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I don't know of any shampoos that stop the hair loss process for men but I do know two people who tried PRP with great results. You'd probably be a good candidate since it looks like you're in the early stages of hairloss. 

https://www.healthline.com/health/prp-for-hair-loss


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Rogain and Bosley gave me my hair back but you have to be aggressive early and it's not cheap but my hair is luscious.........Women like to run their feet through it.......


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

bobsmith said:


> I felt like a pic was easier than explaining. I have obvious thinning in the typical area but i'm not bald! I won't be shaving it. I do keep it pretty short. I have tried Rogaine and had some facial swelling from that and it was not worth it to me. I was just looking to see if any men have stumbled into something that might show promise. While there might not be much today, there might be down the road.
> 
> I am primarily looking for something that will help my sensitive scalp and maybe help give my hair a thicker appearance. I mean women do it every day.


For what you have going on there Bob, start using Rogain. It only works on the crown of the head which is where you need help. Also comes in generic. I have also heard that they can transplant your pubes to your head if you don't mind the curlies........


----------



## Kay43 (Jan 4, 2019)

Okay I know this is for men, but I came across the inversion method awhile back. Haven’t tried it yet, but I bought the oils that were on a lady’s website to make a recipe she used, but on google says you can use other stuff. Just google inversion method for hair. It will explain more. I’m going to try it next week. The website I went to was lovelovething.com. She explains all about it and gives tips and everything. It’s worth a try and really makes sense.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

bobsmith said:


> I felt like a pic was easier than explaining. I have obvious thinning in the typical area but i'm not bald! I won't be shaving it. I do keep it pretty short. I have tried Rogaine and had some facial swelling from that and it was not worth it to me. I was just looking to see if any men have stumbled into something that might show promise. While there might not be much today, there might be down the road.
> 
> I am primarily looking for something that will help my sensitive scalp and maybe help give my hair a thicker appearance. I mean women do it every day.


*Try using a good medicated shampoo like either Head and Shoulders Or Tegrin.*


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

bobsmith said:


> I felt like a pic was easier than explaining. I have obvious thinning in the typical area but i'm not bald! I won't be shaving it. I do keep it pretty short. I have tried Rogaine and had some facial swelling from that and it was not worth it to me. I was just looking to see if any men have stumbled into something that might show promise. While there might not be much today, there might be down the road.
> 
> I am primarily looking for something that will help my sensitive scalp and maybe help give my hair a thicker appearance. I mean women do it every day.


You can try a shampoo like Pantene Sheer Volume. It would work better if your hair were a bit longer. Try shampooing every other day so that your scalp doesn't get so dry.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Biotin shampoo and spray supposedly slow thinning. My wife thinks it's working - don't really know for sure, myself. Use the shampoo, and after your shower rub the spray into your scalp. It will also add some volume. Got it on amazon. A small bottle of shampoo lasts a very long time as very little is needed.


----------

